# HDD Price ... coming down ...!!



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 28, 2012)

It seems that the harddisk prices are coming down slowly ....

chk this out .. its out of stok now.. but was available 1 week back....
Buy Seagate HDD Basic 2.5"" 1 TB USB online | Compare price and read reviews | Indiaplaza

*deals.sulekha.com/seagate-hdd-basic-2-5-1-tb-3618?affld=134054


Rgds,
AH


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

Its a good news.
I have to buy 2 HDD.


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 28, 2012)

Gud news.....waiting for long time....


----------



## mitraark (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep , a 3TB USB going at 11900 a month ago is now Rs 9500.

But i also heard HDD prices might go up a little because of a newly introduced tax


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Yep , a 3TB USB going at 11900 a month ago is now Rs 9500.
> 
> But i also heard HDD prices might go up a little because of a *newly introduced tax*



new tax rate is not good on PC components


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 28, 2012)

mitraark said:


> But i also heard HDD prices might go up a little because of a newly introduced tax



but that will only be 200 to 300 rs for a TB


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

Thailand floods caused me to not buy a 1tb hdd. Now i can finally buy it


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 28, 2012)

it will never go down to preflood levels


----------



## Shah (Mar 28, 2012)

What about internal hdd and ssd? Will the prices of internal hdd come down?


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 28, 2012)

ssd price will come down buy year ending
forecast reports


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2012)

But HDD price will still take around a year or so to come back to their previous pricing (during Q3 of 2011).


----------



## puli44 (Mar 29, 2012)

very nice ....waiting for some more decrease in price


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 29, 2012)

Also in general .. i heard that .. in monsoon the prices come down... 
IS IT TRUE????


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 29, 2012)

I regret waiting for 2TB in June 
Hope it will come down more


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

same here .... I am w8ng 4 d prices to go normal lyk bfor... ...

Will buying an external HDD of 1TB, but I think I need wait till July-Aug...


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 29, 2012)

even i am waiting .. seems not so soon ,... but yes .. may be July-Aug...
Need to buy portable 1TB


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope all your words turn true. But i feel this isnt gonna settle down soon. It might take around a year.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 29, 2012)

Almost 6-7 weeks back the price of Seagate Barracuda 1TB at flipkart was Rs.5700. Now its dropped by almost Rs.500. Yes there is a certain decrease. But its too slow and IMO it'll take more than a year to return somewhere near the pre-flood prices.


----------

